# Danios eating my Otos' food!!! A Rant...



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

I cannot keep my Danios from completely eating the darn algae wafers I add for the OTOS!!! I don't see any "visible" algae in my tank, so I want to supplement the otos food so they don't get hungry. I've tried dropping half a wafer at night in darkness so that maybe the Danios would have a lesser chance of finding it and guess what???? I wake up this morning to find all my Danios with huge bellys...those piggies *#666

My Otos' bellies look round as if they're getting food, so I'll go buy a cucumber or zuc to feed them next time with the hopes that the otos will get something out of it!

So there's my rant, thanks for listening *pc


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Those pesky danios...


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Poor otos


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Well unfortunately those sweet otos died a week and a half ago  I left a piece of cucumber in the tank for them since they weren't eating the algae wafers. Their bellies were always nice and round, so I'm guess it's nothing I did wrong--it's just that they are delicate the first few weeks in a new tank.

I plan on waiting until my tank is stocked and buying 2 more. They will immediately go into a quarantine tank for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

<sniff>

Another tragic story in the life of Oto's. It's very sad. They go through so much to get to the stores from the wild.

But I'm working on it. ;o)

Terribly sry to hear about them ST.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

I know James! It's very unfortunate what those lil guys go through. I have been diligently following your Oto journal and wish you the best! You could be this forum's main breeder of Otos!!!! We're guaranteed to get the best  LOL!

I'm starting to have diatoms and thread algae right now, so I SO wish I had the guys still. I'm too wary to add them to the tank without a proper quarantine first, and that's setup for my rasbora espei's right now!


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I added 6 ottos a week ago and lost two of them. Hopefully the other 4 make it.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear that flyin-lowe. I'll be going Sunday to my LFS to buy a couple more. This time, those guys are going into the quarantine tank for a few weeks!


----------

